# Bimmerfest Sticker



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Bimmerfest Sticker


----------



## midnight (Jan 23, 2007)

nice 

lol heres mine off my past e90


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

nice..looks good.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Are these stickers easily removable?


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

B-Pecan said:


> Are these stickers easily removable?


Yeah. You could get them off if you put them on glass.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## willlynillly (Nov 27, 2008)

how do i get one of those stickers?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Call me a real tagger...
2007 Rental car in Germany
2008 Rental car in Germany
2008 Susan Korman M3 car got tagged as well in Beaumont, TX


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Call me a real tagger...
> 2007 Rental car in Germany
> 2008 Rental car in Germany
> 2008 Susan Korman M3 car got tagged as well in Beaumont, TX


I like it.

:thumbup:


----------

